# I want to learn



## SuperChef (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello guys..
I want to learn about making kitchen knives and all the things around it...
I didnt find any good tips, tutorials or other stuff that can help me start somthing...
Do you guys have any tips or somthing i can read and start learning this art?


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 17, 2013)

not that easy to answer you, it depends how much knowledge you have now and a bit more specific what you are interested in learning.
there is tons of knowledge on internet, youtube can be usefull and also your local library most likely!


----------



## Dream Burls (Dec 17, 2013)

Go into the KKF The Kitchen Knife Forum/Kitchen Knife Knowledge and start reading threads. There is a heck of a lot of info in there.


----------



## CPD (Dec 17, 2013)

Dream Burls said:


> Go into the KKF The Kitchen Knife Forum/Kitchen Knife Knowledge and start reading threads. There is a heck of a lot of info in there.


And... " it depends how much knowledge you have now and a bit more specific what you are interested in learning"

+1 on both points. There is a tremendous amount of info here on this site to start from that may help you narrow down what you want to make and give some guidance on techniques. 
Scattered throughout, you'll find info on everything from knife shapes and purposes ...to information on different metals...to information on techniques for blade, handles or sayas.

I'd also suggest looking at some of the many pictures throughout the site of other people's work...or collections. Apart from just eye candy to the knife nut, it may help you define what you like or want to eventually try to make - if you're not already clear on that

Once you have more specific questions, many of the people here are incredibly knowledgeable and generous with their time when it comes to sharing info.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 17, 2013)

welcome!


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 18, 2013)

Isnt TC Cutlery in Israel? Maybe find those guys and see if they will let you sweep their floor here and there.


----------



## Stumblinman (Dec 18, 2013)

Florentine knives are from there. I'm not really sure about him though. Looks like he never cooked with one from his earlier designs. He's going through Lamson right now. Actually Lamson seems to be the place right now. Get in some how learn their budget knives then have a custom maker come in and show you their grinds and profile and handles then put a deadline on you to mass produce them perfectly


----------

